# Rocky river bass



## rockyriver (Aug 29, 2013)

Finally snagged a nice smallmouth outta the Rocky river just when I was about to give up on it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice one man, keep it up


----------



## rockyriver (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks , was starting to wonder if there was any nice bass in the river . That's what I get for thinking . Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

